# Apple's Box Sliced By $30



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Apple TV price cut to $69, £59 or AU$109

CNET

- ‎40 minutes ago‎

Today Apple announced it would slash the price of the venerable Apple TV box by $30, to $69, in the US.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, and they're 'featuring' HBO being available, too. 

So much for moving away from a hobby item!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Apple TV price cut to $69, £59 or AU$109
> CNET - ‎40 minutes ago‎
> Today Apple announced it would slash the price of the venerable Apple TV box by $30, to $69, in the US.


Because it is a important hook into the iOS ecosystem, Apple can't afford to be giving up a lot of ground to Android powered devices that are often more powerful and flexible. The Apple TV box is the handle to their razor and iTunes sells the blades.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm currently paying $10 per month for HBO on FiOS on a 12-month special. If the price goes back up to $20 in October I'll certainly consider switching to "HBO Now" for $15. I already have an AppleTV and an Amazon Fire stick.

Bill


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I have pretty much reached my plateau with smart devices since adding a Chromecast and WDTV in addition to those listed in my sig. Maybe TWC will run a special on HBO prior to GoT S5 in April.


----------

